# Splitting wood



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 17, 2013)

I could not help but notice many posts lately attempting to slam my method of splitting wood; mainly the sitting and splitting vertical. I hope to explain this a bit.

First, we do all of our cutting in the winter. Usually starting in early December. I can no longer split wood by hand so have hydraulics. So we simply stack the wood we cut all winter long. We cut off and on up until early March.





Following snow melt, or in some years with little or no snow, we split in March or April. When we start splitting, this is how it looks. To answer those who say they constantly have to get up and down to get wood, this is not a problem for me because my arms are still quite useful. I simply reach, usually with one hand, for the next log to split. It is quick and easy to place it for splitting. When it is more difficult to reach with my hand, then I use a pickeroon. When it is too far for that, I move the splitter a few feet and resume splitting.







Sooner or later, the splitting is finished. Most years I can remove the Carhartts by then.




So the splitting is done. Now comes the stacking. Notice that I do not carry the wood to be stacked. It is a matter of reach for a split and lay it down. (Notice the Woodstock vest rather than the Carhartt coat. It's a bit warmer now.)




Sooner or later, the stacking is completed. It then sits like that all summer and fall. Before the snow flies we top cover it with old galvanized roofing.



But now to explain to those who do not appreciate my method of stacking. First I hope that most on this forum understand we've had a lot of fun over the years, mainly started by our friend Jake, the fireman. This is concerning splitting vertically vs. horizontally.

I recall many years ago following an injury asking why it is so difficult for me to stand and it is even much, much worse when I have to stand and work say, at table height. The hands are in front of me, but why is that so hard on the back? I've asked several doctors and none were surprised that I have this problem. I can't explain the mechanics of it all but we'll just state it was caused by both the injury and the sad fact that in my youth I had polio. That has hounded me a lot through life so I just make do with however the task requires.

As for the sitting, well, standing, especially in one place for very long at all is a killer for me. I can not do it. I kid some folks by saying that I get most of my exercise walking around looking for a place to sit.

So when we bought the splitter I simply had to work out the easiest way to split the wood. I knew standing was out of the question, so I looked at how I could sit and do this. After all, one winter I split wood using a sledge and wedge while sitting on a log. Slow work because I could only tap the sledge else suffer massive pain. One of the problems was finding the correct height. Kneeling did not work either. So I tried a couple chairs, a step stool, a couple logs and finally just grabbed a milk crate. Wow! That was the magical answer to my problem.

By sitting in this manner I am close to my work and close to the control and close to the wood. On the heavy blocks, I do not lift but simply roll them. I do not lay the log flat to roll but roll it like we used to roll milk cans. Most I can do one handed this way. Also bear in mind that most of our logs are 32" or less in diameter. Once I get one split, then by placing my elbows on my thighs, I can lift.....and it is not a strain on my back. (Think leverage.)

On the really big stuff, sometimes it can take 2 men to wrestle a log onto the splitter. Like the big white oak I split for a neighbor. That was tough until he caved in to help me...  Also, a cant hook can relieve you of a lot of work and lifting.

For those who claim their backs cramp up. Well folks, I've had that problem too and I have no problem with stopping that splitter and walking around for a few minutes before returning to work. If it is too bad, I am in a position where I can just quit and try again tomorrow.

So all I ask is that folks keep in mind that there is a lot of kidding about the way I split and I have no problem in the least with this. However, it is sometimes very easy to tell the difference between kidding and bashing. So please, if you prefer to split your wood some other way, I don't mind at all. However, I still may kid you a bit over it.


----------



## The Beagler (Feb 17, 2013)

I think that is a pretty slick operation.  Don't see how anyone would want to bash your style of splitting?  Great looking stacks of what looks like ash.  My old saying is if it works for you, that's all that matters.  Obviously, it works for you! Wish I had that kind of space to keep my wood.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 17, 2013)

Beagler, good eye as it is mostly white ash.


----------



## Elusive (Feb 17, 2013)

Weirdo!


----------



## red oak (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey Dennis if it works for you that is all that matters!

I split my own wood by hand, but once a year I journey up to my FIL in Pennsylvania and we split his year's supply in a day.  He has a horizontal splitter.  He is 68, so I do the heavy lifting while he runs the lever.  I've often wondered if a vertical splitter would be easier on my back, which is pretty sore after a day of doing this.  I think it would be, but I've never used a vertical splitter so I don't know.....


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 17, 2013)

Wish we were closer! Maybe as I split some wood this spring I'll have my wife take a couple videos. If nothing else, some still pictures.


----------



## blujacket (Feb 17, 2013)

Whatever works for you Dennis. I scrounge all my wood. I back up my truck in my driveway, and split right off the tailgate. It works perfect for me. Occasionaly I have some huge rounds that I have to go vertical, but my system is perfect for me.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 17, 2013)

I owned a Speeco 20 ton hydro with 8HP Tecumseh from Apr 96 to Dec 2005.Bought it new.ALWAYS used it vertical,hated lifting those extra heavy rounds,even being in my early 30's & excellent shape.Only reason it was sold was because of pre-Christmas temp layoff & needing fast cash.If I ever buy another splitter,I'll stick with vertical.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 17, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I could not help but notice many posts lately attempting to slam my method of splitting wood; mainly the sitting and splitting vertical. I hope to explain this a bit.
> 
> First, we do all of our cutting in the winter. Usually starting in early December. I can no longer split wood by hand so have hydraulics. So we simply stack the wood we cut all winter long. We cut off and on up until early March.
> 
> ...


Vertical works but I just want all the wood stacked in those pictures!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 17, 2013)

Thats the ONLY way i split.Vertical. I cant imagine lifting every roundup onto the machine they are already on the ground so why lift them. The only problem i had on the 32 ton splitter i rented was the exhaust from the engine would blow right in my face,WHAT an asinine design. I guess the guy that designed that never had to set and split vertical ,with engine exhaust blowing right in his face or im sure he would have changed it. I had to get a piece of plywood to divert it away from me.


----------



## Dix (Feb 17, 2013)

Dennis, don't let "slamming" get you down.

Vertical is the way to go, as far a splitting fire wood goes


----------



## Vande (Feb 17, 2013)

I do not have my own splitter, but I borrow a good friends. This usually leaves me having to do alot of splitting in a short period of time. When I can get one of the kids to run the lever I go as fast as I can horizontally. This year they seemed to be busy or suspiciously missing. As I needed to get the wood done and not having the time to quit, I remember your technique from reading it some time ago. I turned the splitter up, grabbed a 5 gal bucket ( I couldn't find a milk crate) and never looked back. Thanks for sharing all these years.


----------



## lopiliberty (Feb 17, 2013)

zap said:


> Vertical works but I just want all the wood stacked in those pictures!


 Not as much as I would like to have it


----------



## infinitymike (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm so new at this I'm almost embarrassed! 
But since I started this new way of life last year, I have only split  horizontal with a Timber TW-5.
It is a beast and has a log lifter so there is not much lifting for me. 
So I can't say which is easier or better.

I made an out feed table which is great. Everything stays on it until I throw it off.

I will say that you are the man and totally impress me, I hope to still be going as strong as you with all the wisdom and insight as well.

Keep on keeping on.
Now get back to work!


----------



## bboulier (Feb 17, 2013)

This week my son is having some trees cut down.  The guy doing the work estimates about 4 cords.  Following the advice given here, we will be renting a splitter we can use vertically.  Sure seems like a back saver to me.


----------



## lopiliberty (Feb 17, 2013)

I think your style of splitting is awesome. You deserve to be able to sit as you split after cutting those rounds, lifting them on the trailer and then stacking them. Me I'd rather split it in the woods as its cut that way I don't have to handle it a 1000 times plus I need to work off all the fat I gained over the winter, but I know one of these days the splitting by hand is going to come to an end


----------



## ScotO (Feb 17, 2013)

Dennis, that tuturial deserves to be a "stickie" at the top of the Wood Shed forum.  You're a class act, my friend......excellent pictures, description, and method.

Now, um....can I bring a U-haul out and have all that wood?


----------



## FireBones (Feb 17, 2013)

Yep, all that is excellent advice! Beauty stacks Dennis!


----------



## fespo (Feb 17, 2013)

Vertical is the only way for me. As for the exhaust fumes, I put a piece of sheet metal in a way that blocks the fumes to my face and blows them away from me.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 17, 2013)

Thought every one split vertical , well those that want their wood to season fast.
Vertical lets the water run out the ends  LOL 

The beauty of most new splitters is which ever ways works best for the individual &  the situation.
I'm just thankful that I have the option.
I spent many years with a maul, so vertical was the only way BUT:
Vertical or horizontal with hydraulics is sweet 

Wouldn't be burning as much wood if I had to split by hand now 
Let alone have 3 years worth of CSS wood out back 

But 100 years ago, they didn't have chains saws or  NG/Propane  furnaces either. Life span was maybe 65.


----------



## rdust (Feb 17, 2013)

I split both ways, the smaller stuff that's easy to lift I split horizontal, the bigger stuff gets done vertical.  When I split vertical I typically kneel, it seems easier on my lower back that way.  If I'm splitting some big stuff a lot of times I'll quarter them out then split them horizontal once they're manageable. 

You just have to do what works for you.


----------



## Bret Chase (Feb 17, 2013)

my splitter won't do vertical... we previously used a h/v splitter... the wife preferred vertical... I didn't... to each their own. BWS can't stand.... I can't sit for long periods of time.  We all adapt to what our bodies allow...


----------



## red oak (Feb 17, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Dennis, that tuturial deserves to be a "stickie" at the top of the Wood Shed forum. You're a class act, my friend......excellent pictures, description, and method.
> 
> Now, um....can I bring a U-haul out and have all that wood?


 
Hey Scotty don't be greedy!  Aren't you like 25 years ahead yourself??


----------



## Thistle (Feb 17, 2013)

red oak said:


> Hey Scotty don't be greedy! Aren't you like 25 years ahead yourself??


----------



## DBoon (Feb 17, 2013)

Dennis, the only thing I do differently than you is that I use a 16" long round to sit on while I split.  Otherwise, I'm with you.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 17, 2013)

Great post Dennis.  That's what this forum is all about.......Information.  Jake must be asleep though


----------



## chvymn99 (Feb 17, 2013)

Yep, thats what I do too.  Much easier this way on my back, but I use a bucked log.  Those milk crates are just a little too low for my knees.


----------



## Locust Post (Feb 17, 2013)

I know there is a lot of back and forth on the vertical/horizontal and I know a lot of jabs or fun poked at Sav but anyone that has been on here for awhile and benefitted by Sav's posts most, I have to say are just poking fun. No difference in laughing about Blazeking stoves burning for 3 days on a load of wood. What ever way works the best for the individual is just great in my book.
Just getter done Sav any way you have to and thank the Lord you can still do it. WE LOVE YA MAN!


----------



## TheBaron (Feb 18, 2013)

I sure love seeing all those stacks of wood sitting there. That alone is motivation to start harvesting your own wood. 

Great info here. Thanks!


----------



## osagebow (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey BWS - Your posts are A BIG reason I went with a Huskee 22. Scrounging flea markets for a hookeroon/pickeroon also.  I have 11 acres with a lot of mature oak.  I guess anyone that can  hoist and  split 25" x 25" oak rounds horizontally can think what they wanna think.

But they ain't gettin' any younger. I'll split that stuff with my can on a crate, thank you.


----------



## adrpga498 (Feb 18, 2013)

I split vertical and stack the same way as you can see by my avatar. I get razzzed a bit here about the HH method but works well 4 me. Not saying it dries any faster but sure can get a lot of wood in a small foot print. Conversation piece too.


----------



## flatlandr (Feb 18, 2013)

I only split horizontal if the wood is coming off the back of the truck anymore.  I started to split vertically after reading Sav's posts.
Only thing different is that a 5 gallon bucket works best for me and my back doesn't complain as much.


----------



## NortheastAl (Feb 18, 2013)

Dennis, it just doesn't get any better than finding what works and sticking with it. I like your style.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey guys, all the talk about all our wood got me to thinking. The other day I was cutting some wood and naturally, this time of the year you can see through the woods nicely. You have no idea how much joy I got every time I brought a load of wood out to the splitting pile. If I can, I'll try to get a picture in the next few days of what I'm talking about. I think you'll enjoy it. For sure I'll get some pictures of the splitting pile before and after.

Thanks guys for all the positive remarks. You are a great bunch! Even Eileen is great!


----------



## basod (Feb 18, 2013)

Dennis it's a to each his own sort of thing, you find what works for you and roll with it.
Any and all milkcrate jokes on my end are just ballbustin
For me, having a L5-S1 herniation makes it hard to sit hunched over therefore standing and the big round roller work for me.

If they made milkcrates for 6'4" guys with bad lower backs I might reconsider


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 18, 2013)

Geeze basod. I had a herniation there but now all the x-rays show there basically is no L5-S1. Arthritis has everything grown together back there. Not much one can do about that. I also have 3 or 4 herniations above that and 3 more in the neck. Life can get interesting at times.


----------



## basod (Feb 18, 2013)

You know what they say about if it dosen't kill you...
Well a pinched sciatic nerve will make you think they had
After the shot I've been mostly good just can't sit in the geometry of a milkcrate without a little flareup

there once was a time when ibuprofen was candy


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 18, 2013)

And there once was a time I took way too much anti-inflamatory medicine. It almost killed me. Then we found Vioxx. Great stuff! Sadly, they then took it off the market. Such is life. I do have to take pain medicine almost daily to get through it but I guess that is the price for all the damage. That tumble I took last fall really did not help a bit either. Still hurting from that one. Lighter saw is helping though.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 18, 2013)

Bought the splitter in 1988 and have never split a piece of wood horizontally on it. It goes horizontal just for transport from A to B. No milk crate. Always use a round. That way when I split that one I know I am done.

The little electric I bought last year only does horizontal but since I only use it for re-splits that is fine. Since I got it I don't remember where I put the maul.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 18, 2013)

Geeze Bart, we must have bought about the same time. Splitter is getting old. The engine is about worn out but the rest is doing fine.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 18, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Geeze Bart, we must have bought about the same time. Splitter is getting old. The engine is about worn out but the rest is doing fine.


 
Replaced the engine on mine five or six years ago with a Chonda from Harbor Freight. Needed a carb and B&S wanted ninety bucks and the 6.5 horse Chonda was on sale for $99. One of the best moves I ever made. I think we both have the 20 ton Duerr re-branded.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 18, 2013)

I may do that too. Our B&S is a 5 hp but another horse or two won't hurt.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 18, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I may do that too. Our B&S is a 5 hp but another horse or two won't hurt.


 
Shaft length is different so you have to get longer bolts to mount the pump but it ain't no thang. I screwed around and let the ethanol gum up the carb in the Chonda last year. Bought a brand new carb for it off of eBay for $14 shipping included.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 18, 2013)

Holy crap. That is cheap! If all we need is longer bolts, that is not a bad problem to have. I'll nurse it along if we can but know sooner or later we'll have to do something. Last time I let a neighbor use it, the motor came back dry. The real kicker is that I gave them oil to use and told them it was using oil and how long to run the engine before  adding oil. Shoot, they could have even called me and I'd have added the oil.... Some do not appreciate, I guess.

btw, you mentioned the re-branded splitter. I was not aware that MTD did that. Aren't they also still in business. I know lots of those companies have been bought out.


----------



## albert1029 (Feb 18, 2013)

if I had a splitter I know I'd go vertical...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 18, 2013)

Albert, if you get a splitter you'll wonder how you ever got along without it.


----------



## Dix (Feb 18, 2013)

A splitter is on our list this year.

The museum money is earmarked for it !


----------



## Shane N (Feb 18, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Albert, if you get a splitter you'll wonder how you ever got along without it.


 
It is probably because I'm a young pup, but I still prefer swinging the Fiskars. The same shop that stores my maul has a splitter. I think it has a lot to do with the fact that I enjoy working on it for 30-60 minutes at a time anyways. I can go out and knock out a couple 8 foot sections, head back inside, and get back to work again on the computer.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 18, 2013)

Shane, many of us can easily relate to your situation because we've been there. I wish I could still split by hand because I enjoyed it. However, sometimes life cause you to go in different directions than planned.


----------



## Shane N (Feb 18, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Shane, many of us can easily relate to your situation because we've been there. I wish I could still split by hand because I enjoyed it. However, sometimes life cause you to go in different directions than planned.


 
Yeah, I'm sure I'll be in that boat someday too. My dad bought the splitter because he can't swing a maul anymore.


----------



## pen (Feb 18, 2013)

While growing up I split wood with my Grandfather and Great Uncle on a homemade wood splitter that was horizontal.  Thing was a tank with a 2 cylinder Wisconsin.  Horizontal was all it would do, so that's how it was done and never thought twice about it. 

Would help another uncle on occasion with a 3 point hitch job that was horizontal, same thing.  Just the way it was so that's how it was done. 

When our cabin bought a wood splitter, that was run the first 2 years horizontal.  Last year, we had some huge rounds to deal with and not as many helpers around as normal.  With Dennis in mind, I looked at the other guy and asked if he'd ever tried using one of these things standing up.  He explained that was the stupidest thing he'd ever heard and wasn't surprised that I wanted to try it 

Well, after a 1/2 day running it vertical, I'll say it did take some time getting down a new routine, but I'm betting that unit will be run vertical by most of the guys from here on out and also bet a few went home and looked to see if their unit would stand on end too!

With the right strategy / routine / game plan, I do like splitting vertical better now as well when I do use a splitter at the cabin.  Papa is long gone and we no longer have use of his splitter.  My Uncle has kids old enough to help him now so I don't use his.  For my own wood, it's done by hand since I need the exercise and have the time around the house. 

pen


----------



## Thistle (Feb 18, 2013)

Shane N said:


> Yeah, I'm sure I'll be in that boat someday too. My dad bought the splitter because he can't swing a maul anymore.


 

I'll be there someday too I'm sure,but am doing fine so far.Dont overdo & take more breaks now.Will be 50 this fall.Much easier swinging the X25 than 20lb monster maul now.For the really tough ones if 5-6 swings dont do it,the sledge/wedge usually does.I dont waste too much time or effort on them,the big Husky can break em down in 45 seconds or less.


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 18, 2013)

Dennis,

I agree that whatever works for you is all that matters. Sorry to hear about the health issues, but glad to hear that you are taking them in stride (while looking for a place to sit).

What I think irritated me a while back was your insinuation that because I wanted to try a horizontal splitter with a log lift, I must not have a clue what I am doing with a vertical splitter and/or that vertical splitting is just so much more superior than horizontal. I believe each has its place. I still hate having to squat down, I hate sitting on a milk crate, and I definitely hate kneeling on my knees. Out of the three, I prefer squatting, but I still dislike it and it makes my knees and legs hurt most of the time. So, the vertical splitter is not the most ideal thing in the world for me. No idea if a horizontal is either though, but I have yet to try it. I know that a horizontal without a log lift is a no go for me. That has got to be worse on my back than the squatting is on my knees and legs. My problem is that I don't really have the luxury of stacking rounds around to let them sit until I am ready to split them and toss them into a huge pile. I generally split wherever I scrounge the wood, and lately everything has been 36"+ and heavy as hell oak.

Again, what works for one man might not work for another and I am glad you have found splitting nirvana for yourself. I am still searching for mine. However, any advice at any time is appreciated, even if I don't agree with it.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 19, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I was not aware that MTD did that.​


 
Ha! Got me laughin' there Dennis. MTD is the king of re-branding.  Nowadays Cub Cadet, Troy-Bilt, Yard-Machine, and MTD splitters are all built by the same company.


----------



## Redlegs (Feb 19, 2013)

Dennis, I hope I can move as much wood when I have as many years.  When I read all your posts about your health conditions (the bad back stuff) I can't believe you're still at this.  I dropped and brought home two cords this weekend, and everytime I was a little sore or tired or wantin to quit I thought about sittin in those piles of rounds on the crate just knocking it out.  Keep doin' your thing.    

And thanks again for sharing all of your wisdoms so freely and kindly.  You're like having a virtual firewood grandpa.


----------



## Woody Stover (Feb 19, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I could not help but notice many posts lately attempting to slam my method of splitting wood; mainly the sitting and splitting vertical.


I must have missed those. Who _are_ these slammers? Perhaps I'll pay their stacks a visit in the dead of night, with a jar of termites in my hand. 
Nice pics, especially the one where the leaves are filling out and the wood is already stacked. That is my goal this year for dead-standing Ash, and some soft Maple. The only difference will be that your stacks are no doubt for years down the road, mine are to be burned by someone this fall, or hopefully winter, depending on how much wood they have left over this season. 


infinitymike said:


> I made an out feed table which is great. Everything stays on it until I throw it off.


Been thinking about doing this. Have it lined out like Dennis does, rounds near the stacking area. Then have the lever operator stack the splits on the out-feed table. When there's an armload, I'd scoop it up and drop it on the stack. It would save me from throwing it down and picking it up again. A lot of my stuff is already split small enough to lift, so that I could get it in the quad trailer.


bogydave said:


> Thought every one split vertical , well those that want their wood to season fast.
> Vertical lets the water run out the ends LOL


OK, now what we need you to do is figure out a way that we can _stack_ vertically; Maybe we will finally be able to get this blasted Red Oak dry before we just have to go ahead and put it in our will...


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 19, 2013)

Line'em up on the incline, sit down and let'em come to ya.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 19, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> Dennis,
> 
> I agree that whatever works for you is all that matters. Sorry to hear about the health issues, but glad to hear that you are taking them in stride (while looking for a place to sit).
> 
> ...


 
My most humble apology to you my friend. I no doubt put some ideas down wrong and am sorry for that. I'm thinking perhaps it may have been the idea of the log lifter and the added cost. For some this will work and for others they have to wonder if that added cost is worth spending those hard earned dollars. Either way, I worded it wrongly and apologize. I really try to not run people down; even those I had a bit of dislike for. There have been a few exceptions; after all, we are all human. But I will assure you I meant no hard feelings.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 19, 2013)

Redlegs said:


> Dennis, I hope I can move as much wood when I have as many years. When I read all your posts about your health conditions (the bad back stuff) I can't believe you're still at this. I dropped and brought home two cords this weekend, and everytime I was a little sore or tired or wantin to quit I thought about sittin in those piles of rounds on the crate just knocking it out. Keep doin' your thing.
> 
> And thanks again for sharing all of your wisdoms so freely and kindly. You're like having a virtual firewood grandpa.


 
Thanks Redlegs. I almost posted to Thistle. He is 50 years old now and it probably won't be long before he is ready to go back to hydraulics. I'm a couple decades older than he is but can assure you that neither I nor our wood is older than dirt!

My wife and I laugh sometimes about the work. We were cutting up an oak this winter and she suddenly started laughing. Wondering how many women would be doing what she was doing that day. Those oak logs can get pretty heavy! Then we also considered our age as we've both been on SS for quite some time now. But we still keep on putting up wood and enjoying it. Does it make us hurt. For sure it does! But we'll continue as long as we are able.


----------



## nate379 (Feb 19, 2013)

It really depends on where your back is injured.  For me, it would be hell to split wood at my feet vs at my waist.  I'd be shaking like a dog trying to chit a peach pit after a few mins!



bboulier said:


> . we will be renting a splitter we can use vertically. Sure seems like a back saver to me.


----------



## AJS56 (Feb 19, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Hey guys, all the talk about all our wood got me to thinking. The other day I was cutting some wood and naturally, this time of the year you can see through the woods nicely. You have no idea how much joy I got every time I brought a load of wood out to the splitting pile. If I can, I'll try to get a picture in the next few days of what I'm talking about. I think you'll enjoy it. For sure I'll get some pictures of the splitting pile before and after.
> 
> Thanks guys for all the positive remarks. You are a great bunch! Even Eileen is great!


 
Hey Dennis, nice post.  Trust me, I _totally_ get how much you enjoy bringing those loads out!  I suspect many on here do as well.  Can't wait to see tose pics!

And about the original post and great pics... I have never done much splitting vertically, my back just gets too tired standing and working in place like that..  Like some others have pointed out I tend to use a bucked round for a seat, but sitting sure saves the back for me.  To each his own.  And BTW, nice stacks of ash!


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 19, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Thanks Redlegs. I almost posted to Thistle. He is 50 years old now and it probably won't be long before he is ready to go back to hydraulics. I'm a couple decades older than he is but can assure you that neither I nor our wood is older than dirt!
> 
> My wife and I laugh sometimes about the work. We were cutting up an oak this winter and she suddenly started laughing. Wondering how many women would be doing what she was doing that day. Those oak logs can get pretty heavy! Then we also considered our age as we've both been on SS for quite some time now. But we still keep on putting up wood and enjoying it. Does it make us hurt. For sure it does! But we'll continue as long as we are able.


 
You have to wonder how many men would do it. So MANY people complain about their money issues, but still pay for heat when they could be out there scrounging. They could be doing other things too to make ends meet or get ahead. Just came from a client/friend and we were talking about how each generation seems lazier and lazier. She is 60, single, and heats with wood. She gets what she can, and buys what else she needs. The neighbors have told her she is out of her mind.

I just lit up my furnace right now. Going to be toasty warm in here in a couple minutes.


----------



## AJS56 (Feb 19, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> My wife and I laugh sometimes about the work. We were cutting up an oak this winter and she suddenly started laughing. Wondering how many women would be doing what she was doing that day. Those oak logs can get pretty heavy!​


 
Ain't love grand??


----------



## gyrfalcon (Feb 19, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> You have to wonder how many men would do it. So MANY people complain about their money issues, but still pay for heat when they could be out there scrounging. They could be doing other things too to make ends meet or get ahead.


 
And then they shell out a fair number of bucks to go to the gym to get exercise.  The thought of paying for exercise always makes me laugh.


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 19, 2013)

DBoon said:


> Dennis, the only thing I do differently than you is that I use a 16" long round to sit on while I split. Otherwise, I'm with you.


As long as it's vertical, you're gooder to go.


----------



## Bret Chase (Feb 19, 2013)

basod said:


> Dennis it's a to each his own sort of thing, you find what works for you and roll with it.
> Any and all milkcrate jokes on my end are just ballbustin
> For me, having a L5-S1 herniation makes it hard to sit hunched over therefore standing and the big round roller work for me.
> 
> If they made milkcrates for 6'4" guys with bad lower backs I might reconsider


 
 My demon lives at S3... sitting splitting a chord is not an option... besides... my wife won't let me near the splitter.... she says to me "You cut.... I split"


----------



## Bret Chase (Feb 19, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> And there once was a time I took way too much anti-inflamatory medicine. It almost killed me. Then we found Vioxx. Great stuff! Sadly, they then took it off the market. Such is life. I do have to take pain medicine almost daily to get through it but I guess that is the price for all the damage. That tumble I took last fall really did not help a bit either. Still hurting from that one. Lighter saw is helping though.


 
Vioxx worked awesome for me....  but aparantly the FDA didn't like the stroke and heart attack risk... so now it's gone.


----------



## Jack Fate (Feb 19, 2013)

will try some vert splitting ,used to do it that way when splitting monster wood.I'm sort of opposite of you I can't sit with bent back.

I like the No carry stacking concept .Will see if I can get that to work for me ( I handle my wood WWWay too much )

Cheers


----------



## Jack Fate (Feb 19, 2013)

basod said:


> Dennis it's a to each his own sort of thing, you find what works for you and roll with it.
> Any and all milkcrate jokes on my end are just ballbustin
> For me, having a L5-S1 herniation makes it hard to sit hunched over therefore standing and the big round roller work for me.
> 
> If they made milkcrates for 6'4" guys with bad lower backs I might reconsider


 
      Hey I resemble that remark! 

                   But it puzzles me , would the crate be taller or shorter

  Cheers, For as long as we all can


----------



## basod (Feb 19, 2013)

Jack Fate said:


> Hey I resemble that remark!
> 
> But it puzzles me , would the crate be taller or shorter
> 
> Cheers, For as long as we all can


I can sit on a tall bucket - the 100lb(15gal??) chlorine buckets are so-so comfy.
then you'd be stooped further over.
I'd have to settle for my knee pads, yet another joint that's falling apart


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 19, 2013)

Dennis, I think Jake is on his cruise.
As to the splitting, I just did a few rounds of Spruce that I recently cut, and after about 1/2 hour had to stop. Horizontal.
Last year while working on a large white pine, I did almost all of it vertical. Still, that hurt my back AND my knees. Just not as flexible or as strong as I once may have been in my own mind.
It still gets done.
Was at some friends house Sunday and the wife was saying that if hubby goes before her, the wood stove will be gone the next day. She wants no part of the whole thing and think he works too hard at it.


----------



## Bret Chase (Feb 19, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Was at some friends house Sunday and the wife was saying that if hubby goes before her, the wood stove will be gone the next day. She wants no part of the whole thing and think he works too hard at it.


 
my wife would be firing up my saw....


----------



## basod (Feb 19, 2013)

Bret Chase said:


> my wife would be firing up my saw....


Right after she put your pants on


----------



## Jack Fate (Feb 19, 2013)

basod said:


> I can sit on a tall bucket - the 100lb(15gal??) chlorine buckets are so-so comfy.
> then you'd be stooped further over.
> I'd have to settle for my knee pads, yet another joint that's falling apart


 
What was life like before knee pads? Ok for me to do one day only .Then rigamortis sets in ( I guess this must be the pain smiley )


----------



## osagebow (Feb 19, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Line'em up on the incline, sit down and let'em come to ya.
> 
> View attachment 94254


 

Of course....great idea! 
Have 2 nice oaks bucked up now on a slope in the woods, uphill from a flat spot where i can fit the splitter.

I'll probably  find a way to make it look like the candy factory bit from "I Love Lucy" though.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 19, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Line'em up on the incline, sit down and let'em come to ya.
> 
> View attachment 94254


 


osagebow said:


> Of course....great idea!
> Have 2 nice oaks bucked up now on a slope in the woods, uphill from a flat spot where i can fit the splitter.
> 
> I'll probably find a way to make it look like the candy factory bit from "I Love Lucy" though.


You guys obviously have never been in Central Illinois


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 19, 2013)

I moved the processing area after splitting hundreds of rounds off of that slope. Man I sure miss it now.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 19, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> You guys obviously have never been in Central Illinois


 
I am from West Texas. Not only no slopes, no trees either. I drove a hundred miles round trip for a load of wood more than once.


----------



## Bret Chase (Feb 19, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I am from West Texas. Not only no slopes, no trees either. I drove a hundred miles round trip for a load of wood more than once.


 
oh man.... I've got probably 500 hardwood trees within a 100 yard radius of my house


----------



## albert1029 (Feb 19, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Albert, if you get a splitter you'll wonder how you ever got along without it.


soon I'll wonder IF I can continue on without one...


----------



## Bret Chase (Feb 19, 2013)

albert1029 said:


> soon I'll wonder IF I can continue on without one...


 
I can certainly split faster with a maul than I can with my hydro.... but my hydro will not tire out... ever...

tortoise and the hair....


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 19, 2013)

Bret Chase said:


> oh man.... I've got probably 500 hardwood trees within a 100 yard radius of my house


 
Me too since 1985.


----------



## andybaker (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey Dennis, I'm sure it's all in good kidding around.  Truth is, what ever works, works!  I do both.  For horizontal I have a pulp hook for grabbing the logs so I don't have to use my fingers so much.  I split and throw right in the trailer.  From the trailer into the wheel borrow and back to the stacks.  I think we all find what works best for us and as the years pass we find new ways.  When I was young they called me young and dumb.  Now I know what they were talking about.  Sometimes more brain power is better than muscle power.  Keep up the good work Dennis.  Your always one to be admired.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 20, 2013)

It all depends on your individual working conditions. What your body will and will not allow. Where the wood is to begin with and where you need it to end up. It depends on the average size of the rounds you're dealing with. It depends on the forecast. It depends on what pair of shorts you put on that day.

Sometimes I bring the wood home in rounds and split it there. If they're mostly under 16" diameter or so, I'll split it all horizontal right out the back of the truck, time permitting of course. Sometimes I need to unload the truck and get on with my day or the rounds are too big to run the splitter horizontal. Then out comes the milk crate and vertical it is. (I prefer a black milk crate BTW. Only way to go IMO.   ) Sometimes, with the luxury of help, I'll run all the small stuff across the splitter horizontal (as fast as he can feed it to me and take it away) and go vert for the bigger rounds.

I've used a horizontal only machine with an outfeed table and a log lift. IMO, it's a slam dunk especially if you deal with big, heavy rounds often. (and who among us does not?  ) But Dennis is right that it certainly is a much more costly machine to own. and vertical is certainly workable for all but the most unruly rounds.

Those that talk trash about running a splitter vertically haven't figured out how to do it efficiently and the same is true for those who talk smack about horizontal splitting. 

The secret to Zen splitting is understanding both processes and using that enlightenment to your best advantage.

Confucius say: "Split whatever way makes you happy."


----------



## nate379 (Feb 20, 2013)

[quote="PapaDave, post: 1383245, member: 442
Was at some friends house Sunday and the wife was saying that if hubby goes before her, the wood stove will be gone the next day. She wants no part of the whole thing and think he works too hard at it.[/quote]

Don't blame her one bit!  My folks are in their 50s and the labor needed to process wood was becoming tough for them.  Mom has a bad back and Dad needs a hip.


----------



## jdinspector (Feb 22, 2013)

you may have hardwood trees, but he can reach out his window and grab a handful of beef!  betcha can't do that!


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 3, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Great post Dennis. That's what this forum is all about.......Information. Jake must be asleep though


 
Hehheh . . . nope . . . Jake was away . . . working on his tan. 

Dennis and I often joke with each other . . . I still prefer horizontal splitting and he likes vertical splitting. We ride each other about each other's splitting preference . . . but the truth is . . . go with what works for you . . . there is no right or wrong way . . . well maybe splitting diagonally.


----------

